# Typical newb question



## no_kata (Dec 8, 2007)

So I could use everyone's help on choosing a new discipline. I was doing Muay Thai and I loved it. I loved the hard nature of it along with the physical demands that it put on me. The training I had released some pent up aggression that I didn't know I had and I'm a lot more confident in who I am because of it.

Here's what I'm looking for. See if you guys can point me in the right direction.

1. I want a very intense workout while I'm learning
2. I want my skills to actually be applicable in a street situation
3. Whatever I do I want to be able to do full contact. I want to be punched, kicked and pounded with knees. I want to know my limits.


I halfway wonder if I shouldn't do MMA and then round that out with an aikido class.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 8, 2007)

no_kata said:


> So I could use everyone's help on choosing a new discipline. I was doing Muay Thai and I loved it. I loved the hard nature of it along with the physical demands that it put on me. The training I had released some pent up aggression that I didn't know I had and I'm a lot more confident in who I am because of it.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for. See if you guys can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


 
Aikido won't really match up with the criteria you have set, have you considered something like kali/escrima under the the Dog Brothers organization?  It will give you a weapons element that MMA typically won't, but will also give you the full contact you want.

http://www.dogbrothers.com/

Lamont


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

try boxing


----------



## arnisador (Dec 8, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Aikido won't really match up with the criteria you have set, have you considered something like kali/escrima under the the Dog Brothers organization?



There's Pekiti Tirsia in the Indy area.

Looking into MMA/boxing/etc. might be for you, though!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 1, 2008)

There's a Cuong Nhu school in your area...

It'll give you 1-3, but we go light contact (until Black Belt, then it's your choice). Then again, your name tells me that you wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 2, 2008)

no_kata said:


> So I could use everyone's help on choosing a new discipline. I was doing Muay Thai and I loved it. I loved the hard nature of it along with the physical demands that it put on me. The training I had released some pent up aggression that I didn't know I had and I'm a lot more confident in who I am because of it.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for. See if you guys can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


 
BJJ my friend. It'll make you a well-rounded fighter. While muay thai is great on the feet, any street situation could end up on the ground and you're going to want to know what to do down there. I buddy I spar with a lot is very good at muay thai, but I beat him most of the times we spar because I'm a a better grappler. In a thai boxing match I would never stand up to him, but the street isn't a boxing ring.

Finally... BJJ sparring has always been full contact for me. You won't be pounded with knees but you'll have _your _knees, and other joints hyperextended. You'll be choked many different ways and tackled/body slammed. 

I'll tell you from first hand experience that knowing how to grapple will make you feel better about yourself as a fighter. It gets you comfortable being up close and personal with your opponent, which is what you'll face in any street situation.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 2, 2008)

What options do you have available in your area? If possible, visit as many schools as you can, try a class, and see what gets your blood pumping. I agree with those who said, BJJ, MMA, or boxing, might be a good fit.


----------



## azmyth (Jan 2, 2008)

> So I could use everyone's help on choosing a new discipline. I was doing Muay Thai and I loved it. I loved the hard nature of it along with the physical demands that it put on me. The training I had released some pent up aggression that I didn't know I had and I'm a lot more confident in who I am because of it.
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for. See if you guys can point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...



I say stick with Muay Thai.


----------



## Spinback (Jan 2, 2008)

azmyth said:


> I say stick with Muay Thai.


 
Unless you're looking to become a well rounded fighter, that is. In all seriousnes, you're going to want to learn some grappling, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu will probably be your best bet.


----------



## still learning (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello, You may want to look into JUDO? ....it is more than you think!

Aloha,


----------

